
Why the Next Generation of Online Video Companies Will Be Vertical - obeone
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2016/01/13/why-the-next-generation-of-online-video-companies-will-be-vertical/
======
larrymcp
At first I was horrified: from the headline I thought we were predicting that
vertical videos would become the norm for a generation.

"Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"

(whew)

